# Peanut Butter Jar Pic # 2 from Bambi



## Bambideer (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is the second picture from Bambi


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2007)

hey guys, heres the deal, alot of companys used those type of jars they just put there own lable in the square, earlier versions would be embossed in the glass,  im guessing 1920s on the age? may be earlier,  does the jar have any markings on the bottom ? basicly the lable makes it, without it it would be worthless nice jar mike


----------



## madman (Aug 25, 2007)

got any other jars or bottles wed love to see them!   mike


----------



## Bambideer (Aug 28, 2007)

Our internet has been up and down so I couldn't reply.  I did have quite a few but when my dad passed away we sold some on e bay and then had someone just come in and basically just "clean out" his place.  Wish I had waited and put stuff in storage until I was more ready to see what was there.  He was a pharmacist for over 50 years and had many apothocary items.  Some sold for quite a bit on e bay but I am sure the person that sold for us didn't really know the value.  Anyway, I am sure we made someone very happy with the things they got when they cleaned out his 3 car garage!
 I do have one bottle that was from the pharmacy he worked in as a kid.  He was born in 1924 and started working (sweeping floors and then soda jerk) at the age of 10 so I know it is a pretty old bottle.  It still has a partial prescription lable on it that says the name of the pharmacy in Tallapoosa, Ga.  The phone number at that time was 50! Will try to get a picture on in the next day or so.
 Sorry to ramble but wanted you to know the background.  I may have some others still in boxes.
 Have a good one.
 Bambi


----------



## logueb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.  I have found a couple of those jars with the tiny squares and place for a label.  Always wondered what came in those jars.  Now I know.


----------

